# The Toyota Prius is the only way to fly with UBERX



## Suberman

The Toyota Prius is the only way to fly on the UberX airline.

Consider this:

1) Worst case gas mileage is high 30s.

2) Toyota very rarely replaces a battery for wear and tear. Go into any dealership parts department and ask them how many Prius batteries have they sold.

3) Someone here claimed the Prius is no good for the desert siting the Nissan Leaf. Nissan Leaf uses a lithium battery and Prius is NIMH which has much higher heat tolerance. Toyota has never replaced a battery out there besides Nissans are just slightly more reliable than American cars. No surprise that Nissan doesnt hold up.

4) I have personally seen quite a few 300000+ mile Priuses.

5) News articles on Priuses durability

http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_23057096/prius-goes-530-000-miles-same-battery

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...n-how-does-the-toyota-prius-hold-up/index.htm

http://www.tirebusiness.com/article...ng-hybrids-battery-not-as-costly-as-you-think

http://bc.ctvnews.ca/hybrids-prove-very-reliable-1.599754

http://www.zercustoms.com/news/Toyota-Prius-Taxi-Cracks-550,000-km.html

http://michaelsullivancopywriter.wr...es/hybrid-battery-life-good-for-the-long-haul


----------



## Vas62

So you are getting Prius,not Suburban or Yukon?


----------



## UberXTampa

I thought you hated prius. By the way, I drive fast like a maniac when I am alone in the car and 5 miles above limit when with passengers and I have an average mpg of 51. It is a good car for Uber. You can tell from not being able to find enough of them in craigslist anymore. They sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Suberman

I actually love the Prius, but I got the Toyota Camry Hybrid. Camry Hybrid is better on bumps and faster. If I was 10 or so years younger I would get the Prius, but I need things to be softer on the bumps for health reasons. Camry Hybrid gets me 32 mpg and I think the Prius would probably get me at the very least high 30s to low 40s. 

As for Black Car or SUV work, I would only get the Suburban or Yukon XL. However, Im not 100% sure I want to go down that road so I shelved the idea until March. The idea would require me spending at least 40k for the SUV and NYC only allows 5 model years for a taxi/limo or TLC reg. So that means I will have 5 years to make the money back and turn a profit. So thats spending 40k+at least 6 grand a year. When the reg goes bad after 5 years than its anyones guess how much I can sell a 5 year old high mileage SUV. I was also thinking Lincoln MKT or Acura MDX to do BlackCar/UberXL/UberX. 5 years later instead of selling it I could use the vehicle as a family car. The Acura MDX seems especially attractive. In any event Im going to wait until March to move on these ideas. Just too much money to spend and make back.


----------



## UberFrolic

Prius is a ugly fckr, but it gets the job done.

I know this because I drive one.


----------



## UberFrolic

Suberman said:


> I actually love the Prius, but I got the Toyota Camry Hybrid. Camry Hybrid is better on bumps and faster. If I was 10 or so years younger I would get the Prius, but I need things to be softer on the bumps for health reasons. Camry Hybrid gets me 32 mpg and I think the Prius would probably get me at the very least high 30s to low 40s.
> 
> As for Black Car or SUV work, I would only get the Suburban or Yukon XL. However, Im not 100% sure I want to go down that road so I shelved the idea until March. The idea would require me spending at least 40k for the SUV and NYC only allows 5 model years for a taxi/limo or TLC reg. So that means I will have 5 years to make the money back and turn a profit. So thats spending 40k+at least 6 grand a year. When the reg goes bad after 5 years than its anyones guess how much I can sell a 5 year old high mileage SUV. I was also thinking Lincoln MKT or Acura MDX to do BlackCar/UberXL/UberX. 5 years later instead of selling it I could use the vehicle as a family car. The Acura MDX seems especially attractive. In any event Im going to wait until March to move on these ideas. Just too much money to spend and make back.


The latest generation prius gets you 30s to low 40s MPG?

You are doing something wrong if you are not hitting at least mid 40s. I drove 192 miles today and I avg 51 mpg.

You have to learn how to maximize by coasting on battery power.


----------



## Oscar Levant

What is your monthly payments on it? How long before it's paid off ?


----------



## kel

UberFrolic said:


> The latest generation prius gets you 30s to low 40s MPG?
> 
> *You are doing something wrong if you are not hitting at least mid 40s. I drove 192 miles today and I avg 51 mpg.*
> 
> You have to learn how to maximize by coasting on battery power.


I agree, I get around 43-46MPG while driving in San Francisco... a very HILLY city and most of it is city driving. On freeway, I get up to 50MPG. I have a 2013 Prius... unless Suberman is talking about Prius V, which can get low but usually around low 40s. (I own a Prius V as well) And I always keep it on eco-mode as well while maximizing coasting on battery too.

I can't imagine working for Uber without Hybrid...


----------



## UberFrolic

kel said:


> I agree, I get around 43-46MPG while driving in San Francisco... a very HILLY city and most of it is city driving. On freeway, I get up to 50MPG. I have a 2013 Prius... unless Suberman is talking about Prius V, which can get low but usually around low 40s. (I own a Prius V as well) And I always keep it on eco-mode as well while maximizing coasting on battery too.
> 
> I can't imagine working for Uber without Hybrid...


Yeah I'm always on Eco mode. Now if the rider is like I need you to get me there ASAP. I'm like "sure don't get scared" and leave it on regular mode oooh.

Rarely on power mode, gas muncher that mode is.


----------



## kel

UberFrolic said:


> Yeah I'm always on Eco mode. Now if the rider is like I need you to get me there ASAP. I'm like "sure don't get scared" and leave it on regular mode oooh.
> 
> Rarely on power mode, gas muncher that mode is.


it's funny, when I get the opportunity to go "power mode" (those hills..), and the customer looks confused. "Get ready, turning on power mode!" Customer: "wait, what?!?"


----------



## UberXTampa

florida is all flat and very easy on a prius with lots of freeway driving. Everything is far away. 152k miles and brakes still good! Not once serviced yet. That day I was driving on a state road and for almost 10 miles there is not even one traffic light. No residences either. Both sides of road wilderness. No reason to stop/brake hard, just maintain enough distance and keep moving... But the car in front of me managed to hit the brake like a maniac maybe 300 times. He was driving right on the tail of the car in front of him. And that guy was going with an uneven speed. I couldn't believe how stupid that was. Empty road, and somebody constantly using a heavy foot only to hard brake on literally empty road that has traffic flowing.

Now, take that guy and give him any car, he will get terrible mileage. Also he will have to service brakes every 10k miles. Maybe even tires will have to change faster. I now know how a car can go to shredder before 100k miles. Driving habits are important no matter what you drive.


----------



## dcsamurai

I think that's one reason why someone who dislikes a certain car brand, finds themselves driving that car harshly, then complaining about how that brand falls apart. If you drive a car harshly, don't be surprised when it falls apart.

I've had quite a few personal vehicles from all makers. I rarely spend more than a thousand in a car, and another five hundred at most with new tires and brakes, and often get two to four years before getting another car. This Grand Marquis is definitely the nicest car I've had.


----------



## Permai Lindal

It gets the job done well.


----------



## UberDriver2014

Depending on the day/night, I'm usually in a 2007 Prius. Bought it cheap two years ago and have done nothing but oil changes and tires in that time. I always average 42 MPG on Ethanol and 44-45 on 100% gas.

I don't know how an UberX driver could make any money driving anything less than a Prius/Hybrid. Plus, I'd never use a car that is 0-3 years old. The depreciation is bad enough under normal mileage but you're killing your investment if you buy a newer car and use it for Uber.


----------



## Fauxknight

kel said:


> it's funny, when I get the opportunity to go "power mode" (those hills..), and the customer looks confused. "Get ready, turning on power mode!" Customer: "wait, what?!?"


No need to change modes, all it does is adjust gas pedal sensitivity (except Eco mode which also throttles the ACC), just press the pedal harder. My PriusC doesn't even have a power mode...


----------



## Katie

Can you tell me what would be the best type of car to purchase to drive for Uber? My cars are to old. Ive been approved to buy a new car through Ubers finance program. Ive been reading posts and I heard about Uber Plus. Does anyone know what that means? Also whats the pay rate for the Livermore market? Thx


----------



## Fauxknight

The best type of vehicle for UberX is a _used_ Prius *not* purchased through Uber. Uber financing rates are ridiculous, just buy the vehicle normally, even if your credit is bad just find a dealer who specializes in bad credit individuals, his rates will still be lower.

UberPlus are luxury cars that aren't black and I don't think they require commercial plates/insurance like the black cars do.


----------



## TeleSki

I got a used 2013 Prius through Hertz Car Sales. $17,900 with 36K miles on it. It was time to get another car anyway. My '04 Honda Element had almost 200K miles on it. Like others have said, you could, maybe should, get an older model. I've been very happy with it. I did a break-even analysis on it, and figure gas prices at $3.50 (that's what they were then) and previous Uber rates, I would only have to drive 1500 miles a month to break-even on the cost of the Prius vs the cost of an Elantra or Optima that had a purchase price of around 13-14K.


----------



## MsCrystallee

In Massachusetts a Prius this weekend wouldn't have moved, I worked the snowstorm this weekend and I drive a Subaru. Maybe some places this work but not in New England


----------



## Andy1234

You can make Uber work with less efficient cars as long as you are selective about your pickups. I drive a Chevy Impala which gets low 20s in the city and low 30s on the highway. I almost never accept pickups over 10 minutes away unless I was headed that way anyway. I purchased the car used with very little depreciation left on it and I treat/maintain it well. The lower depreciation cost makes up for the lower gas mileage and I get a lot of positive feedback like "Thank you for not driving a Prius". I'm not say that a Prius is not a good car for UberX because if you already own one for personal use the gas mileage will undoubtedly work in your favor. From a riders prospective if you are traveling with 3 friends a Prius is a tight fit for three across the back.


----------



## JJcriggins

kel said:


> it's funny, when I get the opportunity to go "power mode" (those hills..), and the customer looks confused. "Get ready, turning on power mode!" Customer: "wait, what?!?"


I have a Hybrid
When accelerating up a hill, Riders sometimes mention it is loud.
I tell them that its the mice in the engine groaning for cheese


----------



## ElectroFuzz

No question the Toyota Prius is a good car for livery..... but

Let's put things in perspective.
At today's gas prices driving a Prius will save you about $0.05 per mile in gas compare to you average mid size sedan (not hybrid)
Considering the higher initial cost of a hybrid and the resulting higher depreciation
the savings is more like $0.04 per mile.
$0.04 saving is nice but it won't make up for your last $0.25-$0.30 Uber rate cut.
It will also not magically turn the unprofitable rate of $0.90/mile ($0.72 after fees) into a profitable one.


----------



## JJcriggins

And the also the 800 lb gorilla....


----------



## Luberon

Andy1234 said:


> You can make Uber work with less efficient cars as long as you are selective about your pickups. I drive a Chevy Impala which gets low 20s in the city and low 30s on the highway. I almost never accept pickups over 10 minutes away unless I was headed that way anyway. I purchased the car used with very little depreciation left on it and I treat/maintain it well. The lower depreciation cost makes up for the lower gas mileage and I get a lot of positive feedback like "Thank you for not driving a Prius". I'm not say that a Prius is not a good car for UberX because if you already own one for personal use the gas mileage will undoubtedly work in your favor. From a riders prospective if you are traveling with 3 friends a Prius is a tight fit for three across the back.


...and .73 cents is a tight fit to make a living on. You pay $4 you get four dollars worth of luxury!


----------



## TeleSki

MsCrystallee said:


> In Massachusetts a Prius this weekend wouldn't have moved, I worked the snowstorm this weekend and I drive a Subaru. Maybe some places this work but not in New England


Agree. Drove the crap out of my Subaru in Utah. Up and down 2 mountain passes a day. It worked great. I put snow tires on it in the winter, and rarely had problems, except when the snow plow went by my driveway and piled up 3 feet of ice/snow. My AWD Honda Element worked well too, but not as well as the Subaru.


----------



## Luberon

ElectroFuzz said:


> No question the Toyota Prius is a good car for livery..... but
> 
> Let's put things in perspective.
> At today's gas prices driving a Prius will save you about $0.05 per mile in gas compare to you average mid size sedan (not hybrid)
> Considering the higher initial cost of a hybrid and the resulting higher depreciation
> the savings is more like $0.04 per mile.
> $0.04 saving is nice but it won't make up for your last $0.25-$0.30 Uber rate cut.
> It will also not magically turn the unprofitable rate of $0.90/mile ($0.72 after fees) into a profitable one.


.05 cents a mile translates to $50 for every 1k miles driven. Many drive 1k or so per week. That is $200 towards your monthly bills.
Besides the best X car is a _depreciated _Prius. I got 2008 Prius with 92K for $5,500... go figure


----------



## Luberon

TeleSki said:


> Agree. Drove the crap out of my Subaru in Utah. Up and down 2 mountain passes a day. It worked great. I put snow tires on it in the winter, and rarely had problems, except when the snow plow went by my driveway and piled up 3 feet of ice/snow. My AWD Honda Element worked well too, but not as well as the Subaru.


I drive a Honda civic and Snow weekends I stay at home and watch the surges on my phone


----------



## TeleSki

ElectroFuzz said:


> No question the Toyota Prius is a good car for livery..... but
> 
> Let's put things in perspective.
> At today's gas prices driving a Prius will save you about $0.05 per mile in gas compare to you average mid size sedan (not hybrid)
> Considering the higher initial cost of a hybrid and the resulting higher depreciation
> the savings is more like $0.04 per mile.
> $0.04 saving is nice but it won't make up for your last $0.25-$0.30 Uber rate cut.
> It will also not magically turn the unprofitable rate of $0.90/mile ($0.72 after fees) into a profitable one.


I bought a used Prius. I compared it to an Optima, Sonata, and Camry when gas was about $3.50/gal. I figured I only needed to drive about 1500-1700 miles a month to break-even. Anything above that, the Prius cost less. I usually keep my cars to at least 200K, so I think I'll do alright on it. 
You are right, though. A lot of people just look at the gas savings and not the overall cost.


----------



## Andy1234

Luberon said:


> ...and .73 cents is a tight fit to make a living on. You pay $4 you get four dollars worth of luxury!


I agree that at these rates the riders aren't paying the appropriate price for what I am offering, but even when rates were higher I could justify getting a Prius for my part-time UberX/Lyfting. When my current ride becomes ineligible I'll take a look at the rates and if I can make the math work I will upgrade to a newer and more efficient car. Until then I'm making some extra cash with very little at risk.


----------



## UberXTampa

In Tampa the distances to pick up are large and average trips are too short. the city is not densely populated where you can get one ride after another and in very short distances from each other. so, this is not the case. every trip request is far away. for every day I work if I have a non-Prius car I would be spending $10-$12 more in my market. this is about $250-$300 a month at current gas prices.

It all depends on what market you are and how far an average pickup is from you. also, I don't buy a new car. I already had a used Prius that I owned years before I started doing Uber.

To each his own. I can't think of doing Uber in Florida with any other car. The constant need to run A/C the entire year due to the heat alone will kill any car that has to be idleing when running A/C. My prius most of the time keeps running the A/C from the battery and engine rests and don't have to idle at all. roads are flat. no winter condition. It just works better here due to the climate and the fares being too low.


----------



## TidyVet

MsCrystallee said:


> In Massachusetts a Prius this weekend wouldn't have moved, I worked the snowstorm this weekend and I drive a Subaru. Maybe some places this work but not in New England


I second that, saw those little tin cans all spun out on the side of the road. Of course, snow tires would do the trick, but I don't think many drivers thought that far ahead.


----------



## TidyVet

TeleSki said:


> I got a used 2013 Prius through Hertz Car Sales. $17,900 with 36K miles on it. It was time to get another car anyway. My '04 Honda Element had almost 200K miles on it. Like others have said, you could, maybe should, get an older model. I've been very happy with it. I did a break-even analysis on it, and figure gas prices at $3.50 (that's what they were then) and previous Uber rates, I would only have to drive 1500 miles a month to break-even on the cost of the Prius vs the cost of an Elantra or Optima that had a purchase price of around 13-14K.


I would agree with the used Prius. That'a great price, those things brand new are $28,000. At current gas prices of $2.25/gallon, it's a losing proposition, but with your used it's great.


----------



## Fauxknight

TidyVet said:


> I second that, saw those little tin cans all spun out on the side of the road. Of course, snow tires would do the trick, but I don't think many drivers thought that far ahead.


Knowing it was supposed to be a bad winter I put Yoko Avid Ascends on my Prius. Not winter specific, but rated highly for winter. Been doing amazing so far.

I'm all over the road this morning, but I'm driving an E350 with old tires on it right now and we're in the middle of a nasty storm.


----------



## Pedruber

I drive a 2010 prius and with 35 psi all around average 62 mpg on eco mode


----------



## melxjr

UberDriver2014 said:


> Depending on the day/night, I'm usually in a 2007 Prius. Bought it cheap two years ago and have done nothing but oil changes and tires in that time. I always average 42 MPG on Ethanol and 44-45 on 100% gas.
> 
> I don't know how an UberX driver could make any money driving anything less than a Prius/Hybrid. Plus, I'd never use a car that is 0-3 years old. The depreciation is bad enough under normal mileage but you're killing your investment if you buy a newer car and use it for Uber.


Prius has the most reduction of value for the first year (as usual) but with a prius it only loses average 2k-2.5k per year after. Toyota care voids mait, and most people don't have money to upfront buy a used car.


----------



## melxjr

Pedruber said:


> I drive a 2010 prius and with 35 psi all around average 62 mpg on eco mode


Average around the same maybe better, depends. 2013 prius.


----------



## merkurfan

Suberman said:


> The Toyota Prius is the only way to fly on the UberX airline.
> 
> Consider this:
> 
> 1) Worst case gas mileage is high 30s.
> 
> 2) Toyota very rarely replaces a battery for wear and tear. Go into any dealership parts department and ask them how many Prius batteries have they sold.
> 
> 3) Someone here claimed the Prius is no good for the desert siting the Nissan Leaf. Nissan Leaf uses a lithium battery and Prius is NIMH which has much higher heat tolerance. Toyota has never replaced a battery out there besides Nissans are just slightly more reliable than American cars. No surprise that Nissan doesnt hold up.
> 
> 4) I have personally seen quite a few 300000+ mile Priuses.
> 
> 5) News articles on Priuses durability
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_23057096/prius-goes-530-000-miles-same-battery
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...n-how-does-the-toyota-prius-hold-up/index.htm
> 
> http://www.tirebusiness.com/article...ng-hybrids-battery-not-as-costly-as-you-think
> 
> http://bc.ctvnews.ca/hybrids-prove-very-reliable-1.599754
> 
> http://www.zercustoms.com/news/Toyota-Prius-Taxi-Cracks-550,000-km.html
> 
> http://michaelsullivancopywriter.wr...es/hybrid-battery-life-good-for-the-long-haul


My X car cost me less than 1000 bucks... Now.. I'll bet I can buy a lot of gas with the difference between that car and Prius...

it's all about the numbers. And I like the fact that when I punch that 3500 CC engine I leave a prius in the dust while it's owner twists up the skate key to get "more power" from it.

Cheap 4 cylinder cars for X. Never a car over a few grand.


----------



## merkurfan

Andy1234 said:


> You can make Uber work with less efficient cars as long as you are selective about your pickups. I drive a Chevy Impala which gets low 20s in the city and low 30s on the highway. I almost never accept pickups over 10 minutes away unless I was headed that way anyway. I purchased the car used with very little depreciation left on it and I treat/maintain it well. The lower depreciation cost makes up for the lower gas mileage and I get a lot of positive feedback like "Thank you for not driving a Prius". I'm not say that a Prius is not a good car for UberX because if you already own one for personal use the gas mileage will undoubtedly work in your favor. From a riders prospective if you are traveling with 3 friends a Prius is a tight fit for three across the back.


That is why they like my Malibu as well. Slightly narrower than your impalla but not bad. A 06 or newer malibu with the 2.2 4 cylinder would likely be the best balance between space and fuel economy.


----------



## MarkR

UberFrolic said:


> Yeah I'm always on Eco mode. Now if the rider is like I need you to get me there ASAP. I'm like "sure don't get scared" and leave it on regular mode oooh.
> 
> Rarely on power mode, gas muncher that mode is.


I never go over the limit. The pax don't tip and I don't speed.


----------



## Red Dodge

I absolutely detest Prius. All those little econobox cars I can't do it. I'm using a 2007 Dodge Magnum that gets decent milage 22 and 28mpg That I paid cash for and maintain myself in including detailing. Everyone that rides raves about it. I guess They are tired of squeezing into Priuses. Lol .


----------



## merkurfan

Red Dodge said:


> I absolutely detest Prius. All those little econobox cars I can't do it. I'm using a 2007 Dodge Magnum that gets decent milage 22 and 28mpg That I paid cash for and maintain myself in including detailing. Everyone that rides raves about it. I guess They are tired of squeezing into Priuses. Lol .


same here.. 4 cylinder Malibu 05-08 for me. There is a reason Clarkson calls it the PRYus... PRYus out of the car please..


----------



## UberXTampa

Red Dodge said:


> I absolutely detest Prius. All those little econobox cars I can't do it. I'm using a 2007 Dodge Magnum that gets decent milage 22 and 28mpg That I paid cash for and maintain myself in including detailing. Everyone that rides raves about it. I guess They are tired of squeezing into Priuses. Lol .


One of the 2 cars are junk:

http://www.truedelta.com/Toyota-Prius/reliability-272/vs-Magnum-1170


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

TeleSki said:


> I bought a used Prius. I compared it to an Optima, Sonata, and Camry when gas was about $3.50/gal. I figured I only needed to drive about 1500-1700 miles a month to break-even. Anything above that, the Prius cost less. I usually keep my cars to at least 200K, so I think I'll do alright on it.
> You are right, though. A lot of people just look at the gas savings and not the overall cost.


A lot of it is how many miles you drive. If you're doing uber full time or part time and a long regular job commute that's one thing. If you're doing 300 miles extra a week then the overall cost is more an issue.

And if uber closes shop tomorrow and 90 % of your driving was uber then you spent extra that will take you years to recoup in gas savings.


----------



## Red Dodge

No results for mine. I have a 2007. Anyway I've put 12,000 miles on it since March it's been to Florida three times not so much as a hiccup. At 150,000 total miles it runs and rides perfect. But we
Will see.


----------



## AG23

Does anybody know where I can rent my uberx? Uber market seems to be for big companies now


----------



## Love2Surf

I have my son's 2007 Prius for sale with only 18,300 miles on it in Palo Alto. It is Single Owner, in Like New condition, has never been in an accident. My son used it when he went to Berkeley for graduate school and ended up walking to classes, etc. He mostly just drove it home to Palo Alto and back to do his laundry or get a home-cooked meal. We are looking for $12,900 for it. If you drive for Uber and cannot afford a new Prius, then this car will save you a ton of $. The car has been fully serviced and we have the records. Brand new 90,000 mile warranty Michelin tires. Carfax report for you too. Send me a message and I will email you photos, Carfax, etc. 

PRIUS SOLD in one day. It is no longer available.


----------



## Love2Surf

First of all, I have to agree with the title of this thread. If you do the math, the Prius is about the lowest cost per mile for a vehicle with anywhere near the carrying capacity (assuming a reasonable purchase price and almost any gasoline price imaginable). Make yourself a spreadsheet, and you cannot go wrong with a Prius. Only thing better on an economics basis than a new Prius is a low-mileage used Prius. Speaking of which, the car that I described above has just been sold. If you drive a lot, a Prius will get you 50 mpg unless you drive really poorly. There is some technique involved to get a consistent 50 mpg, but it is not hard and you can still drive at 70 mph, no need for going slow. I have owned 4 Prii and they are great cars. If they have any shortcoming at all, it is that a Prius is more easily damaged than a lot of other cars. So, if you are a bad driver and get into a lot of accidents, a Prius will save your body and the passengers with the airbags, but the car will be expensive to repair.


----------



## Red Dodge

That's real nice to know. And I appreciate the info. I hate those little cars I rode in one once a. Cab. Hated it felt like being in a soda can. No thanks. My trade off is being comfortable and get 27 MPG. I still make money not as much as the little econoboxes but that's on me.


----------



## sUBERu2u

I am about to buy a Prius. My dad is upgrading his car and willing to sell me his. It is a 2010 with just 38k miles, immaculate condition, all oil changes and services. He drives like the old man he is. It's a gold Pruis III but with upgraded leather. What do you guys recon one would cost? I'm in northern California.


----------



## Fauxknight

sUBERu2u said:


> I am about to buy a Prius. My dad is upgrading his car and willing to sell me his. It is a 2010 with just 38k miles, immaculate condition, all oil changes and services. He drives like the old man he is. It's a gold Pruis III but with upgraded leather. What do you guys recon one would cost? I'm in northern California.


$12.5k to $14k to buy. Dealer will likely give him $11k to $12.5k trade in on it. At least according to KBB, which sounds about appropriate considering the prices I've seen around here on used ones.

One disadvantage of buying a used Prius is that they do keep their value so well, you don't get quite as good as a discount as you often do on certain other used vehicles...but the same can be said of most of the vehicles that you'd actually want to buy used (i.e. most toyotas).


----------



## FormerUber

Suberman said:


> The Toyota Prius is the only way to fly on the UberX airline.
> 
> Consider this:
> 
> 1) Worst case gas mileage is high 30s.
> 
> 2) Toyota very rarely replaces a battery for wear and tear. Go into any dealership parts department and ask them how many Prius batteries have they sold.
> 
> 3) Someone here claimed the Prius is no good for the desert siting the Nissan Leaf. Nissan Leaf uses a lithium battery and Prius is NIMH which has much higher heat tolerance. Toyota has never replaced a battery out there besides Nissans are just slightly more reliable than American cars. No surprise that Nissan doesnt hold up.
> 
> 4) I have personally seen quite a few 300000+ mile Priuses.
> 
> 5) News articles on Priuses durability
> 
> Unfortunately, riders rate compact cars low for comfort...


----------



## sUBERu2u

Fauxknight said:


> $12.5k to $14k to buy. Dealer will likely give him $11k to $12.5k trade in on it. At least according to KBB, which sounds about appropriate considering the prices I've seen around here on used ones.
> 
> One disadvantage of buying a used Prius is that they do keep their value so well, you don't get quite as good as a discount as you often do on certain other used vehicles...but the same can be said of most of the vehicles that you'd actually want to buy used (i.e. most toyotas).


Yeah that is what I got at KBB too. Dealers seem to list them at 16-17k with that low of miles. My dad was offered 10k from a dealer where he lives in Florida, so he said I can have it for that. I'll just have to drive it back. Just $250 in gas, which is amazing. 

I saw this today. I think this guy is off by about $10,000 on both his asking price and what he seems the think he originally paid for it.


----------



## Fauxknight

Lol, maybe he paid to much. 5s are around $30k base, but I can't think of enough options to put one into that range, even the overpriced solar moon roof which I don't think he has. It is low mileage, but he is just asking far to much for it, can buy a new stripped down base Prius or a tricked out PriusC for less than what he is asking. I think my friend paid close to $35k on his lower tier 2008 Prius counting the solar moon roof, taxes, a maintenance plan, and like $2k for the extended warranty. Once he realized the maintenance plan was junk and included too many oil changes and that the warranty didn't cover much and could be bought for less than half that price he got both of those items mostly refunded. 

Is that $10k number a trade in value or cash buy, I could see a cash buy being that low, trade in he should get a couple $k more out of it? Either way $10k is a good deal for you, normally they still cost more with twice the miles on them. Most dealers around here want $10-12k for one with 75-100k miles on it. At least those are the ones I see up for sale, I wasn't sure if it was just local high pricing so I used a CA zip code to pull those KBB numbers. I've heard of people getting better deals, just not usually around here.


----------



## Edddelos

UberFrolic said:


> Prius is a ugly fckr, but it gets the job done.
> 
> I know this because I drive one.


You have my sympathies.


----------



## DieselkW

I'm going to swim upstream here.

I average 38mpg @ $2.20 per gallon. 
My car has the most rear seat legroom in its class
0-60mph in 8 seconds. Quarter mile in 17 seconds at 83mph, 236 foot-lbs. torque
Holds three across the back comfortably
Cavernous trunk space for airport runs
700 miles per tank
NOT ugly.

Is my 2013 Passat TDI SEL the "best" Lyft car on the planet? Arguable, but probably not.

Is the Prius going to win any beauty contests? Can the Prius get out of its own way?

Ask yourself, which car would you rather roll up to your front door to take you to the airport?


----------



## Luberon

DieselkW said:


> I'm going to swim upstream here.
> 
> I average 38mpg @ $2.20 per gallon.
> My car has the most rear seat legroom in its class
> 0-60mph in 8 seconds. Quarter mile in 17 seconds at 83mph, 236 foot-lbs. torque
> Holds three across the back comfortably
> Cavernous trunk space for airport runs
> 700 miles per tank
> NOT ugly.
> 
> Is my 2013 Passat TDI SEL the "best" Lyft car on the planet? Arguable, but probably not.
> 
> Is the Prius going to win any beauty contests? Can the Prius get out of its own way?
> 
> Ask yourself, which car would you rather roll up to your front door to take you to the airport?


 Passat wins on looks and horsepower. Prius is a hatchback with more trunk space than any sedan and its legroom is very decent too. I upgraded from a Honda civic to Prius precisely due to legroom. Prius can look deceptively squishy but legroom is not one of its drawbacks.


----------



## Luberon

DieselkW said:


> I'm going to swim upstream here.
> 
> I average 38mpg @ $2.20 per gallon.
> My car has the most rear seat legroom in its class
> 0-60mph in 8 seconds. Quarter mile in 17 seconds at 83mph, 236 foot-lbs. torque
> Holds three across the back comfortably
> Cavernous trunk space for airport runs
> 700 miles per tank
> NOT ugly.
> 
> Is my 2013 Passat TDI SEL the "best" Lyft car on the planet? Arguable, but probably not.
> 
> Is the Prius going to win any beauty contests? Can the Prius get out of its own way?
> 
> Ask yourself, which car would you rather roll up to your front door to take you to the airport?


 Passat wins on looks and horsepower. Prius is a hatchback with more trunk space than any sedan and its legroom is very decent too. I upgraded from a Honda civic to Prius precisely due to legroom. Prius can look deceptively squishy but legroom is not one of its drawbacks. Prius sets the bar for mpg.


----------



## Fauxknight

DieselkW said:


> I average 38mpg @ $2.20 per gallon.
> 
> my 2013 Passat TDI SEL


Aren't you also only getting that high of mpg because you car nowhere near meets actual emission standards? It looks like you have the 2.0L TDI which was part of the scandal?



> Can the Prius get out of its own way?


Electric motors produce their torque instantly from 0 rpm, so from a stop a Prius can accelerate amazingly quickly. They only become a bit sluggish in their acceleration as they get up to freeway speeds, but a good push on the gas pedal generally still yields satisfactory acceleration.


----------



## IckyDoody

Seems like most in this thread don't know the true costs of driving: If you are driving a car that is worth $13k plus then gas is NOT your biggest driving expense, _even if you are only getting 20 mpg! 
_
A good car for uberx needs a combination of cheap, good-mpg, low-maintenance. In that order.

I nominate the 2005 Honda civic. An old (sub 2006), cheap (sub 5k) prius with low mileage (100kish) would be better, but such a car is a unicorn


----------



## DieselkW

About the EPA scandal and VW. (Caveat - I worked for Caterpillar on diesels up to 4000 horsepower, 20 cylinders big bore engines)

I understand VW gamed the system, those rotten bastards sold me a high mileage, powerful 4 cylinder turbocharged engine with an SCR emission system designed to use 5 gallons of Urea every 10,000 miles. Since the EPA and clean air act of 1970, every single vehicle manufacturer in the U.S. has been caught doing the same or similar.
Not an excuse, but they all do it, or have done it. Read this

It's still cleaner than EVERY full size SUV on the road.
It's still cleaner than 6 cylinder spark ignited engines. 
It's still cleaner than any gas guzzling old P.O.S. getting less than 19mpg.

Diesels, even little tiny ones like mine, are held to a stricter emission standard than similar sized spark ignited 4 cylinder engines.

The local dealer here tells me they will likely recall all cars and "fix" them. "Fixing" my car will drop mpg average, available torque, and increase Urea use.

It will be my choice to accept this "fix".


----------



## DieselkW

IckyDoody said:


> Seems like most in this thread don't know the true costs of driving: If you are driving a car that is worth $13k plus then gas is NOT your biggest driving expense, _even if you are only getting 20 mpg!
> _
> A good car for uberx needs a combination of cheap, good-mpg, low-maintenance. In that order.
> 
> I nominate the 2005 Honda civic. An old (sub 2006), cheap (sub 5k) prius with low mileage (100kish) would be better, but such a car is a unicorn


If you are driving a car worth $20k and expect to get 200,000 miles of use from it (just for easy numbers to divide) you have a car purchased for ten cents a mile.
If gas was $2 a gallon and you got 20 miles per gallon (easy to divide example) your fuel costs is (drum roll please) ten cents a mile.
Oil change for $50 every 10,000 miles is a half cent per mile. (My car goes 10k between oil changes, ymmv)
Tires last about 70,000 miles and cost $100 each... that's 0.6 cents per mile. Oil is cheaper than rubber!!
Annual insurance cost is a biggie, depending on marital status and driving record... hard to quantify for anyone other than myself.

You can add in cabin air filters and catastrophic windshield replacement and a host of other maintenance issues due to driving more than the average commuter. I can't see how anyone can quote the $0.575 IRS per mile deduction as anywhere near the cost to drive.

If you nominate the 2005 Honda Civic, a fine car - but you can only drive it for rideshare until January - or do I misunderstand the "not more than 10 years old" rule?

Since I use my car for more than rideshare, I don't want a ten year old Civic with a cramped back seat and no luggage space in the trunk.

Cheap, good mpg, low maintenance (that I don't mind driving all day) would be a Subaru. Any model. They can all rideshare in the snow, maintenance is really low, engine life is a quarter million miles between rebuilds.


----------



## Luberon

I drove a few 2005 civic for a year, now I have a 2008 Prius with 97k miles which I got for 4500$


IckyDoody said:


> Seems like most in this thread don't know the true costs of driving: If you are driving a car that is worth $13k plus then gas is NOT your biggest driving expense, _even if you are only getting 20 mpg!
> _
> A good car for uberx needs a combination of cheap, good-mpg, low-maintenance. In that order.
> 
> I nominate the 2005 Honda civic. An old (sub 2006), cheap (sub 5k) prius with low mileage (100kish) would be better, but such a car is a unicorn


----------



## Katie

I just got approved for driving with Lyft. Do they also take 30%? Uber takes 30% from me now. 

Can u make more with Lyft vs Uber?


----------



## DieselkW

Katie said:


> I just got approved for driving with Lyft. Do they also take 30%? Uber takes 30% from me now.
> 
> Can u make more with Lyft vs Uber?


Where is Livermore and holy crap, you have to make ends meet on only 70%?

Go to Lyft, go directly to Lyft. Do not turn your Uber app on unless Lyft has not pinged you for two hours.

Lyft will pay you 80% of the fare, and if you jump through three hoops, they will pay you 100% of the fare, plus tips, plus cancellation fees.

So, yes.... Lyft pays better, but pings less often.


----------



## Cyberslug

I had to register here just so I can respond to this misinformation !!
You have to love when people post and have no clue what they are talking about.
1st all Electric and hybrid cars tend to be much more reliable than any gas car except Tesla and cars that use Tesla power trains.
2nd GM and Ford have the most experience of any current car manufacturer in terms of battery tech and battery maintains in cars.
3rd GM & Ford have the MOST reliable battery packs for cars NOT Toyota !!
4th Nissan Leaf being a crap car has little to do with what battery tech they use, it's because of poor engineering on the battery maintance side.
5th I Have never seen a Prius Taxi or Uber with 400,000+ miles and I have seen tons of Ford Escape Hybrid Taxi's with 400,000+ miles.
Go to every Ford dealership you can find and I will bet you money you can't find more than one battery that has been replace in any Ford Electric or Ford Hybrid car !!! Ford Battery replacement #'s are 1/16 of Toyotas and GM has 1/28 of Toyota's and Toyota does not make 16X or 28X the amout of cars!!
Ford sells on Avg 6,457 Hybrid, Plug-in Hybrids & Electric cars a month
GM sells on Avg 3,309 Hybrid, Plug-in Hybrids & Electric cars a month
Toyota sells on Avg 18,025 Hybrid, Plug-in Hybrids Electric cars a month



Suberman said:


> The Toyota Prius is the only way to fly on the UberX airline.
> 
> Consider this:
> 
> 1) Worst case gas mileage is high 30s.
> 
> 2) Toyota very rarely replaces a battery for wear and tear. Go into any dealership parts department and ask them how many Prius batteries have they sold.
> 
> 3) Someone here claimed the Prius is no good for the desert siting the Nissan Leaf. Nissan Leaf uses a lithium battery and Prius is NIMH which has much higher heat tolerance. Toyota has never replaced a battery out there besides Nissans are just slightly more reliable than American cars. No surprise that Nissan doesnt hold up.
> 
> 4) I have personally seen quite a few 300000+ mile Priuses.
> 
> 5) News articles on Priuses durability


----------



## Tommy Tours

I was just wondering if anybody has a new redesigned Prius. I see some drivers with them, I think they look alittle sleeker.
My problem is room I'm about 235 lbs. I've had some bigger passengers. I drive Uber X in NJ. Thanks for any info. I drive a 2015 Kia Sorento getting maybe 17 mpg. My Kia was bought in Nov. 2014 now has over 55K maybe 12K personal drivering


----------



## Uber48208

I test drove one a couple weeks ago. Very spacious. It would be worth your while to visit a dealer and test one for the fun of it.


----------



## EuropeanDriver

I average 58 mpg with my 4 cylinder 1.5 L diesel. I bought the car for $2000 and so far I put 50,000 miles on it. I expect it to last at least another 100,000 miles.


----------



## DieselkW

EuropeanDriver said:


> I average 58 mpg with my 4 cylinder 1.5 L diesel. I bought the car for $2000 and so far I put 50,000 miles on it. I expect it to last at least another 100,000 miles.


Europe is way ahead of the U.S. in diesel acceptance. My 2 L diesel routinely runs highway at 45 mpg. Largest back seat in its class, black on black, tinted windows... no complaints from pax, but even my top of the line SEL trim model doesn't qualify for select. Diesel here is now 30¢ cheaper than regular gas, so I'm running at about a nickel a mile for fuel.

Still not interested in driving at 75¢/mile + 14¢/minute minus 20% . Ugly net pay to put up with late nights and snotty brats and people that think I don't mind them wiping boogers on my back seat. I only turn the app on when I've run an errand and wouldn't mind breaking even to head back home.


----------



## EuropeanDriver

UberX is $1.80/km (or $2.9/mile) and $0.30 per minute in my city. Add surge (it's surging almost always) and tips 
I pay zero taxes on my income after I deduct all the kilometers. I don't pay any taxes on assets that I put in the bank because the govt has no way of knowing how much I have. I also work as a security guard and get paid for every kilometer for "patrolling the streets". My living expenses are about $600 per month, including health insurance. I never married and no children.


----------

